# Slap Chop funny video!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love this...LMAO all day.






Too bad Vince got arrested for beating up a Prostitute.

http://brahsome.com/2009/03/30/prostitute-didnt-want-vinces-shlomi/

Slam-WOW!

Here's another from the same guy who made the Rap-Chop video.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder if Billy Mays has ever been arrested?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That first video will be going through my head all night! I'll get you Dr. Morbius, I'll get you. Hhahahahaha, I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Slap your troubles away!" Just don't Slap ME! lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I feel strangely compelled to go out and buy a Slap Chop.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very well done. Thanks for the links!


----------

